# Italic in quotes



## Bill4728 (Aug 18, 2009)

Many times with a QUOTE the italic font disrupts my reading of the quote.  

Here is how to avoid the italics if you want to.

With a regular QUOTE you'll get the Quote all in italics if you have the Quote credited to the OP in the "Quote tags".  So {quote=bill4728}** 





			
				bill4728 said:
			
		

> the result will be in italics



But if you credit the quote in the text of the quote {quote} posted by Bill 4728





> posted by Bill 4728
> the quote will not be in italics.



**  please note I change the brackets [  ] to {  } so you could see the coding.


----------

